# NemPro DM



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

....Pictures do no Justice......


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh my god, that is a BEAUTIFUL color!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

sick man, NOW GET ALL THE PARTS ON IT !


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

oh Man! takin' over the boards here, I'm feelin' pretty left out...
you have a permit for that weapon?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

haha...pretty soon everyone on this board will have a nempro. 

and you are either one hairy son of a b!tch or you own a dog that sleeps on that blanket


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Free rider, my guess is pubic hair.






JK f0ggy, I know your dog must love that blanket. Your bike is one sexy biatch as expected, I can't wait to see it built up man! No fair, you waited less than I did!


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

free rider said:


> haha...pretty soon everyone on this board will have a nempro.
> 
> and you are either one hairy son of a b!tch or you own a dog that sleeps on that blanket


I have a back hair problem....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> I have a back hair problem....


Too much information


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> I have a back hair problem....


ha, id hate to see your shirts...or the lint that comes out the dryer


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice frame! Does it take V-brakes or U-brakes on the underside of the seat-stays?

Regarding your, umm, hair problem...you should read this.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1061320&postcount=5


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

bahahahahaha that is great but siiiiiick. man i love that frame color its sooooooooo sick your lucky SOB


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

geoffss said:


> Nice frame! Does it take V-brakes or U-brakes on the underside of the seat-stays?
> 
> Regarding your, umm, hair problem...you should read this.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1061320&postcount=5


yea it takes v breaks, I guess u breaks dont work on it.


----------



## I'm Doss (Dec 31, 2006)

Looking good, now get some shots of it built up in action.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> I have a back hair problem....


I read this and can't stop laughing  Oh that was a good one !!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

lookin sick. glad you got it, i hope to ride it sometime


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

so actually did get it. no playing with my mind anymore. look sick as usual, im going to be working this summer so much 


ebfreerider510 said:


> i hope to ride it sometime


i already put in reservations back in December, so get in line. jk


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

very nice. im glad the mounts are under the seatstays, rather than over.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

cummings said:


> very nice. im glad the mounts are under the seatstays, rather than over.


and removable/replaceable


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

eh, I'm kinda tired of people posting the frame and then posting the complete build later. Seriously, just frickin' wait and POST THE COMPLETE BUILD! 

Nice frame though . . .


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm pissed. I've already damaged mine. Blame pedal pins on that one.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> I'm pissed. I've already damaged mine. Blame pedal pins on that one.


excuses,
u tired to ride it in bed:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> excuses,
> u tired to ride it in bed:thumbsup:


No haha. I was getting dressed and I accidentally brushed my calf against it and it went down on the pedals that were still attached to my norco 416...

It's a very very small nick though, and you wouldn't notice it if you didn't look closely, it took me awhile to see if I had done any damage at all to the frame.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> No haha. I was getting dressed and I accidentally brushed my calf against it and it went down on the pedals that were still attached to my norco 416...
> 
> It's a very very small nick though, and you wouldn't notice it if you didn't look closely, it took me awhile to see if I had done any damage at all to the frame.


its all good, but i always start to cry when i scratch a new bike for the first time


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> eh, I'm kinda tired of people posting the frame and then posting the complete build later. Seriously, just frickin' wait and POST THE COMPLETE BUILD!
> 
> Nice frame though . . .


**** you you lil ***


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

holy ****...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> **** you you lil ***


Whoa there.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

hey, that's not nice!

that wasn't directed at you specifically foggy, it was directed at everyone. except for rick the welder, who custom builds his stuff, and anyone else who is showing off a new product that no one has seen before (hmmm, wonder <,,cough, BRAD.> who that could be).

Honestly, this is the routine:

Person A posts pictures of his frame and/or his parts. 
Persons B through F all say "Sweet" "Nice" "I like it" "I want one" (<<.cough, ME.>>)

A week to a month later, person A posts the complete build. 
Persons B through F all say "Sweet" "Nice" "I like it" "I want one" AGAIN.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> hey, that's not nice!
> 
> that wasn't directed at you specifically foggy, it was directed at everyone. except for rick the welder, who custom builds his stuff, and anyone else who is showing off a new product that no one has seen before (hmmm, wonder <,,cough, BRAD.> who that could be).
> 
> ...


Bike porn is still bike porn. I dig all those pictures.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, but why ruin the surpise of a complete build with a frame pic before?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> yeah, but why ruin the surpise of a complete build with a frame pic before?


I already know my build, and I have seen my frame, and I'm still just as excited about seeing it built up.

I don't think it ruins the surprise.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Bike porn is still bike porn. I dig all those pictures.


same same


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Bike porn is still bike porn. I dig all those pictures.


amen brother!!!!!!! nothing can beat it and who cares if someone posts multiple pics of the frame then complete its their perogative. i think its just you want one and you're jealous  but seriously, when someone posts their bike, it means they dont want people to flame them about something ridicolous just my $.02 and that bike is SICK! nice work brad, and nice bike eric:thumbsup:


----------

